# Looking to buy fish online in canada



## slh666 (Jun 10, 2007)

Does anyone know of any sites within canada where i can purchase cichlids? i've looked and been unable to find one yet.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Only good, reputable one I've found so far is Spencer Jack in Winnipeg.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

and he lives about 5 minutes away from me


----------



## slh666 (Jun 10, 2007)

Is there a web site addy? and thank you for the help


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

www.cichlaholic.com


----------



## slh666 (Jun 10, 2007)

thank you very much I appretiate the help


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

no problem at all


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

There is also Oliver Lucanus @belowwater.com


----------



## BooyahBlake (Feb 13, 2017)

**** the shipping is pricey but worth it if you get them delivered to your door


----------

